# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Yöbussit ja niissä matkustaminen

## Aleksi.K

Suomessa liikennöi öiseen aikaan ainakin joitakin vuoroja. Esimerkkeinä Pika Helsinki-Rovaniemi, Express Helsinki-Kokkola ja Pika Turku-Oulu. Onko kellään kokemuksia yövuorossa matkustamisesta? Millähän vuoroilla peritetään yölisää, miten matkat yleensä sujuneet, pystyykö nukkumaan yms? Yölisästä vielä, että sen verran ottanut selvää, että ainakin KA-yhtymän sivuilla lukee "voidaan periä 23-04 välillä aloiteltuilta matkoilta". Toisaalta taas Kuopion Liikenteeltä kerrottiin puhelimitse, että millään vuorolla sitä ei peritä. Mikähän on asian oikea laita? Onko vain varmin tapa nousta kyytiin viimeistään 22.59 joka tapauksessa? Itse miettinyt ja suunnitellut tulevan kesän bussipassikierrosta. Varmasti tulee moniakin kertoja kyseeseen yöbussissa matkustus. Joten nyt kaipaisi kipeästi lisätietoja ja kokemuksia..

----------


## LateZ

Välillä tullut yöpikavuoroillakin kuljettua. Väkeä on vähän, meno on rauhallista ja tasaista. Jos on hyvät unenlahjat, saa nukuttua kyllä. Yömaksu menee lähinnä kaikenlaisissa viikonloppuöinä ajavissa "juoppovuoroissa". Pikalinjoilla ei yleensä mene, joskus menee. Helsingistä lähtiessä käsittääkseni Rovaniemen ja Kuopion-Oulun vuoroissa maksu menee tällä hetkellä. Joensuuhun, Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Pieksämäelle päässee lisämaksutta. 

Suosittelen tuota 3:30 Helsinki-Pieksämäki -vuoroa. Koulupäivinä ExpressBus muuttuu aamunkoitteessa sujuvasti kaikki kylätiet kierteleväksi koulubussiksi. Vuoro on muutenkin kovin outo, taitaa olla entinen postiauto, syystä tai toisesta vieläkin ajetaan.

Jos aikoo matkustaa yöllä satoja kilometrejä pikabussissa, ehkei kannata yömaksua niin murehtia. Jos viikon bussiseikkailun aikana joutuu pari kertaa maksamaan 20 km:n kertamaksun ylimääräistä, mahtaako maksaa vaivaa kauheasti soitella ja lähetellä sähköpostia firmoihin tuon selvittämiseksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Itse asiassa PL:llä näkyi olevan 20 kilometrin matka pikavuorotaksalla 7,80e. Mielestäni melko paljon, kun on sanottu että tämä bussipassi käy kaikissa vuoroissa. Tällöin voidaan tulkita, että näin myös on ja mitään lisämaksuja ei tarvita..

----------


## Jussi

Itse olen matkustanut Eskelisen matkailupikavuorolla Helsingistä Saariselälle ja takaisin. Bussissa oli hyvin tilaa (Helsinki-Oulu välillä max. parikymmentä matkustajaa), joten kaikille riitti oma penkkipari eli nukkuminen onnistui kohtalaisesti.

Ko. vuoron aikataulu löytyy osoitteesta 
http://www.eskelisen-lapinlinjat.com...howexact&id=32 
ja hinnat osoitteesta 
http://www.eskelisen-lapinlinjat.com...?act=show&id=4

Ps. Yöbusseissa tärkein varuste nukkumisen kannalta on korvatulpat.

----------


## Lasse

> Itse asiassa PL:llä näkyi olevan 20 kilometrin matka pikavuorotaksalla 7,80e. Mielestäni melko paljon, kun on sanottu että tämä bussipassi käy kaikissa vuoroissa. Tällöin voidaan tulkita, että näin myös on ja mitään lisämaksuja ei tarvita..


Bussipassilla maksettaessa ei peritä minkäänlaisia lisämaksuja, eli ilman yölisää pääsee bussin kyyttin.

Itse olen kokeillut lähes kaikki Suomessa liikennöivät pitkät yöpikat; 01.30 HKI-Rovaniemi molempiin suuntiin, 00.50 HKI-Iisalmi HKI-KJ-OU vuorolla pariin kertaan, 01.10 PRV-Joensuu useita kertoja, 20.30 HKI-Oulu 19.45 HKI-Pori-Oulu. Ulkomailla olen matkustanut Tallinna-Varsova, Tukholma-Malmö, Tukholma-Oslo / Oslo-Tukholma, Tukholma-Amsterdam ja Edinburgh-Lontoo välit yöpikavuoroilla.

Nukkuminen onnistuu melko hyvin, etenkin maantieosuuksilla, kaupungeissa ainakin meikäläinen tahtoo heräillä kun auto kiertelee ja kaartelee. Yövuoroissa on etenkin alkuviikosta sen verta hiljaista että saa koko penkkiparin itselleen.
Yöbussin hyviä puolia on, ettei mene päiväsaikaa hukkaan matkustamisessa, sekä se että saa kuljetuksen ja majoituksen samalla hinnalla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Bussipassilla maksettaessa ei peritä minkäänlaisia lisämaksuja, eli ilman yölisää pääsee bussin kyyttin.
> 
> 19.45 HKI-Pori-Oulu.


Tämähän on hyvä uutinen. Tämä koskee myös kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä vai? On tämä aika lailla mielenkiintoista, että täällä foorumilla tiedetään asioista enemmän kuin matkahuollossa ja siitä lystistä saa vielä maksaa kun sieltä yrittää asioita selvitellä..  :Smile: 

Mikäs tämä tälläinen vuoro on ja miten se kulkee? En ole ennen kuullut tuosta.

----------


## Lasse

> Tämähän on hyvä uutinen. Tämä koskee myös kaikkia liikennöitsijöitä vai? On tämä aika lailla mielenkiintoista, että täällä foorumilla tiedetään asioista enemmän kuin matkahuollossa ja siitä lystistä saa vielä maksaa kun sieltä yrittää asioita selvitellä.. 
> 
> Mikäs tämä tälläinen vuoro on ja miten se kulkee? En ole ennen kuullut tuosta.


19.45 Satakunnan Liikenteen vuorolla Poriin, jossa välitön autonvaihto TKU-Oulu vuorolle jota ajaa Satakunnan Liikenne, Haldin & Rose sekä Pohjolan Matka.
Omasta mielestäni paras vuoro Helsinki Oulu välillä, sillä se on perillä 7.30, huomattavasti mukavampi aika kuin KSL / SL Autoyhtymän vuoro joka on jo 4.50. Gold Line / Alamäki puolestaan on perillä hiemän turhan myöhään.

En ole minä ainakaan bussipassilla matkusaessa joutunut yölisää maksamaan, vaikka olen samassa vuorossa sen joutunut maksamaan maksaessani tavallisella MH:n meno-paluulipulla.

----------


## kemkim

> En ole minä ainakaan bussipassilla matkusaessa joutunut yölisää maksamaan, vaikka olen samassa vuorossa sen joutunut maksamaan maksaessani tavallisella MH:n meno-paluulipulla.


Minä taas olen ollut siinä käsityksessä omien kokemuksien pohjaltani, että yölisä maksettaisiin vain ostettaessa lippu bussista? Ja jos Matkahuollosta ostaa pikavuorolipun, sillä saisi mennä niin express- kuin yövuoroissakin ilman lisämaksuja.

----------


## Madmax

Olen matkustannut  17.15 Rovaniemi-HKI eteläänpäin,  00.10 HKI-Joensuu pariin kertaan, 20.15 HKI- Kokkola. 

Kaikissa vuoroissa olen saannut nukuttua aivan hyvin kun ei noita kanssamatkustajia ole ollut liikaa. Yleensä olen vielä matkustanut viikonloppuna. Paras on ollut tuo Länsilinjojen HKI - Kokkola vuoro jolla olin  ainut matkustaja Hämeenlinnan jälkeen. Ja pääsin/jouduin avustamaan rahtihommissa jotta päästiin esim Tampereelta joskus lähtemään.

Mutta Suomen ulkopuolella olen matkustanut todellisilla pitkän matkan busseilla Australiassa Perth-Sydney (62 h) kolme yötä samassa purkissa ja bussi aivan täysi niin siellä ei hirveästi nukuttu. Myös Sydney - Brisbane - Cairns (36 - 38 h) on tullut muutamaan kertaan mentyä ja niillä väleillä on yleensä pystynyt jopa nukkumaan lukuunottamatta pausseja joille kuljettaja repii porukan ylös.

----------


## Miska

> Minä taas olen ollut siinä käsityksessä omien kokemuksien pohjaltani, että yölisä maksettaisiin vain ostettaessa lippu bussista? Ja jos Matkahuollosta ostaa pikavuorolipun, sillä saisi mennä niin express- kuin yövuoroissakin ilman lisämaksuja.


Ainakin Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Pohjolan Matkan ajamassa Helsinki - Kuopio - Kajaani - Oulu -pikassa yölisä peritään myös Matkahuollon myymillä lipuilla matkustavilta. Jokainen bussiyhtiö voi päättää itsenäisesti periikö se yölisää vai ei ja jos perii niin paljonko. Edelleen yleisin perittävä yölisä lienee alle 20 km matkoilla matkan pituuden mukainen vakiovuoron kertamaksu ja tätä pidemmillä matkoilla kiinteä 20 km vakiovuoromaksu (tällä hetkellä 4,50 ).

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Jokainen bussiyhtiö voi päättää itsenäisesti periikö se yölisää vai ei ja jos perii niin paljonko


Ainakaan Satakunnan Liikenne ei tätä peri. Jos olen nyt käsittänyt oikein niin jos sitä käytetään niin sitä peritään 23.00-04.00 alotetuilta matkoilta? Eikös tuo ole aika standardi?

----------


## Lasse

> Ainakin Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Pohjolan Matkan ajamassa Helsinki - Kuopio - Kajaani - Oulu -pikassa yölisä peritään myös Matkahuollon myymillä lipuilla matkustavilta. Jokainen bussiyhtiö voi päättää itsenäisesti periikö se yölisää vai ei ja jos perii niin paljonko. Edelleen yleisin perittävä yölisä lienee alle 20 km matkoilla matkan pituuden mukainen vakiovuoron kertamaksu ja tätä pidemmillä matkoilla kiinteä 20 km vakiovuoromaksu (tällä hetkellä 4,50 ).


Myös Savonlinjan HKI-Joensuu vuorossa olen Porvoossa kyytiin noustessa yölisän maksanut silloin kun olen matkan maksanut MH:n lipulla.
Poikkeuksiakin saatta tietenkin olla, sillä ainakaan meillä eivät kaikki kuljettajat viitsi yölisää periä korteilla / lipuilla maksavilta.

----------


## Miska

> Jos olen nyt käsittänyt oikein niin jos sitä käytetään niin sitä peritään 23.00-04.00 alotetuilta matkoilta? Eikös tuo ole aika standardi?


Kyllä tuo aikaväli melko yleinen on, mutta esimerkiksi Tampereen seutuliikenteessä yötaksa peritään muistaakseni klo 24 - 04:30. Samoin Korsisaari perii yötaksaa vasta klo 24 alkaen. Ja jos en nyt ihan väärin muista, niin Helsingistä klo 00:10 Joensuuhun lähtevässä pikavuorossa yölisä peritään Porvoon ja Luumäen välillä kyytiin nousevilta.

----------


## Madmax

> Kyllä tuo aikaväli melko yleinen on, mutta esimerkiksi Tampereen seutuliikenteessä yötaksa peritään muistaakseni klo 24 - 04:30. Samoin Korsisaari perii yötaksaa vasta klo 24 alkaen. Ja jos en nyt ihan väärin muista, niin Helsingistä klo 00:10 Joensuuhun lähtevässä pikavuorossa yölisä peritään Porvoon ja Luumäen välillä kyytiin nousevilta.


Itseltäni ei ainakaan ole peritty yölisää Helsingistä matkustettaessa tuolla Joensuun vuorolla.

----------


## kemkim

> Itseltäni ei ainakaan ole peritty yölisää Helsingistä matkustettaessa tuolla Joensuun vuorolla.


Ei itseltänikään ole peritty. Miksi yölisä peritään nimenoman Porvoon ja Luumäen välillä? Entä toisin päin, millä välillä se peritään?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ... Miksi yölisä peritään nimenoman Porvoon ja Luumäen välillä? Entä toisin päin, millä välillä se peritään?


Eiköhän tuossa ole takana vanha periaate yhdistettynä kilpailunäkökohtiin.
Yölisä peritään tuolla linjalla periaatteessa 23:00-04:00 -välillä, mutta Helsinki-Porvoo -väli on haluttu jättää sen ulkopuolelle kilpailijoiden takia. Porvoon Liikenne ei peri yölisää 23:45 Porvoon vuorossaan eikä Pohjolan Liikenne 23:10 Kotkan pikassaan ainakaan Stadista tulijoilta. Savonlinja ei siis halunne tehdä yölisästä asiakkaille syytä kiirehtiä kilpailijoiden vuoroihin. :-)

Vastakkaisessa suunnassa noudatetaan tietääkseni tuota 23:00-04:00 -periaatetta ja yölisä peritään Tohmajärvi-Husula th -väliltä nousseilta asiakkailta. Tohmajärven aika on 23:10 ja Husulan tienhaarassa ollaan aikataulun mukaan edettäessä vielä ennen neljää: Haminasta (aika tasan 04:00) tulijoilta lisää ei enää peritä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Viime kesänä Salmelan yövuorossa Oulusta Rovaniemelle ei Oulusta Linnanmaalta kyytiin nousseelta peritty yölisää käteisellä maksettaessa(kaan).

Helsingistä Nuorgamiin aikoville voisi ehkä suositella seuraavia vaihtoehtoja:
VE1: Helsingistä M-To 12.00, vaihto Jyväskylässä 16.45-17.00, Oulussa 22.10-23.35, Rovaniemellä 3.50-5.30, Ivalossa 10.05-11.00, perillä 15.55 lähtöpäivää seuraavana päivänä.
VE2: (vain yksi vaihto) Helsingistä 1.30, vaihto Rovaniemellä 14.55-17.20, perillä 0.25 (1.6.08 - 19.9.08 M-S, ennen ja jälkeen harvemmin)
 :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Ei itseltänikään ole peritty. Miksi yölisä peritään nimenoman Porvoon ja Luumäen välillä? Entä toisin päin, millä välillä se peritään?


Tiedotteen, jonka tuosta jo muutamista muista hinnoittelupoikkeuksista olen nähnyt, on allekirjoittanut liikenneneuvos Honkanen. Häneltä sitten vaan kyselemään lisätietoja... Vaan eiköhän kyse ole yksinkertaisesti kilpailusta. Pohjolan Liikenne ja Porvoon Liikenne perivät Helsinki - Porvoo -välillä yövuoroissaan lisämaksun, joten varmaankin tuolla yritetään kalastella matkustajia noista lisämaksullisista vuoroista. 

Paluusuunnassa Joensuusta Helsinkiin yölisä käsittääkseni peritään normaaliin tapaan klo 23 - 04 aloitetuilla matkoilla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Helsingistä Nuorgamiin aikoville voisi ehkä suositella seuraavia vaihtoehtoja:
> VE1: Helsingistä M-To 12.00, vaihto Jyväskylässä 16.45-17.00, Oulussa 22.10-23.35, Rovaniemellä 3.50-5.30, Ivalossa 10.05-11.00, perillä 15.55 lähtöpäivää seuraavana päivänä.


Kiitokset vinkistä. Ajetaanko tuo "Salmelan yöpikavuoro" myös varmasti  tulevana kesänä?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kiitokset vinkistä. Ajetaanko tuo "Salmelan yöpikavuoro" myös varmasti  tulevana kesänä?


Vastaan nyt itse itselleni. Salmelan toimistolta kerrotaan, että näillä näkymin vuoroa ei ajettaisi.

----------


## Lasse

> Eiköhän tuossa ole takana vanha periaate yhdistettynä kilpailunäkökohtiin.
> Yölisä peritään tuolla linjalla periaatteessa 23:00-04:00 -välillä, mutta Helsinki-Porvoo -väli on haluttu jättää sen ulkopuolelle kilpailijoiden takia. Porvoon Liikenne ei peri yölisää 23:45 Porvoon vuorossaan


Porvoon Liikenne olisi ryhtyessään liikennöimään 23.45 vuoroa halunnut yölisän periä, mutta kun seuraava vuoro sitä ei peri, niin katsottiin parhaaksi olla perimättä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Näistä tuli semmoinen mieleen kun esimerkiksi Rovaniemi-Jyväskylä-Helsinki yöpika seisoo muistaakseni kolme varttia Jyväskylässä keskellä yötä. Eikös siellä saa autossa saa istua silti, vaikka ne kuinka siihen lastaavat sitä rahtia? Eli eikai tule "liikennöitsijän määräämiä tupakkataukoja" ? Vaikka ne bussit seisoivat keskellä yötä jossain rahtia sisään laittamassa?

----------


## kemkim

> Näistä tuli semmoinen mieleen kun esimerkiksi Rovaniemi-Jyväskylä-Helsinki yöpika seisoo muistaakseni kolme varttia Jyväskylässä keskellä yötä. Eikös siellä saa autossa saa istua silti, vaikka ne kuinka siihen lastaavat sitä rahtia? Eli eikai tule "liikennöitsijän määräämiä tupakkataukoja" ? Vaikka ne bussit seisoivat keskellä yötä jossain rahtia sisään laittamassa?


Saa istua sisällä. Noissa yövuoroissahan idea on, että matkalla voi nukkua, joten tuntuisi omituiselta, jos ei saisi. Jos haluaa autoon sisään tai ulos sieltä, kun kuljettaja ei ole paikalla, niin voi käyttää oven avaus- ja sulkunappeja. Sama käytäntö on monella muullakin yölinjalla, kuten Turku-Oulu -linjalla, kun Närpiössä pidetään puolen tunnin tauko 24h-huoltoaseman pihalla ja saa käydä ostamassa eväitä mukaan. Onkos muilla vuoroilla vastaavia evästaukoja?

----------


## a__m

Kuljettajan työ- ja lepoaikasäännösten toteuttamisestahan noissa tauoissa taitaa olla kyse :>

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kuljettajan työ- ja lepoaikasäännösten toteuttamisestahan noissa tauoissa taitaa olla kyse :>


Tässä nyt herää uteliaisuus, että millaiset ovat nykyään nuo säännökset?  Joskus "ennen vanhaan" kerrottiin, että viiden ja puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen piti olla puolen tunnin tauko tai samassa ajassa kaksi vähintään 15 min taukoa.

Esimerkiksi Linjaliikenne Heikkilän bussi lähtee 14.15 SS+ Leviltä ja saapuu Ouluun 20.50 ja ainakaan aikataulussa ei kerrota yhtään taukoa.  Onko siinä ehkä kaksi kuljettajaa?

----------


## Miska

> Tässä nyt herää uteliaisuus, että millaiset ovat nykyään nuo säännökset?  Joskus "ennen vanhaan" kerrottiin, että viiden ja puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen piti olla puolen tunnin tauko tai samassa ajassa kaksi vähintään 15 min taukoa.


Eikös nykyään pidä olla vähintään 45 min tauko viimeistään neljän ja puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen. Tauon voi jakaa vähintään vartin pätkiin.

----------


## Resiina

Linja-autoalan työehtosopimuksessa lukee näin



> 9 § Säännöllinen työaika
> 4. Moottoriajoneuvon kuljettajan pisin yhtämittainen työaika saa olla enintään
> 5,5 tuntia, Jokaista 5,5 tunnin pituista työjaksoa kohti on kuljettajalle annettava vähintään 30 minuutin pituinen tauko yhdessä tai kahdessa erässä. Tässä kohdassa tarkoitetun tauon osan tulee olla vähintään 10 minuutin mittainen.
> 
> 14. Työhönsidonnaisuusaika lähi- ja paikallisliikenteessä voi olla enintään 13
> tuntia. Työhönsidonnaisuusaika kaukoliikenteessä voi olla enintään 14 tuntia,
> ellei toisin sovita.
> 1.2.2009 lukien em. kohta muutetaan kuulumaan:
> Työhönsidonnaisuusaika lähi- ja paikallisliikenteessä voi olla enintään 12
> ...

----------


## JT

Resiinan lähettämässä otteessa kerrotaan vain pisimmästä yhtäjaksoisesta TYÖajasta, joka on siis tuo mainittu 5,5h + 30 min tauko yhdessä tai kahdessa erässä. Työaikahan käsittää ajamisen lisäksi esimerkiksi kuorma-autonkuljettajilla lastin purkamisen. 

Sen sijaan pisin yhtämittainen AJOaika on se 4,5 h + 45 min tauko tai jakaminen lyhyempiin eriin.

----------


## tkp

> Eikös nykyään pidä olla vähintään 45 min tauko viimeistään neljän ja puolen tunnin ajon jälkeen. Tauon voi jakaa vähintään vartin pätkiin.


Tämä kaiketi muuttuu niin että ensimmäisen tauon pitää olla puoli tuntia ja seuraava tauko voi olla vartin. Esim. Osmo Ahon pikavuorokin alkaa pitämään tauon Tampereella (19.05-19.35) Virtojen sijaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ainakin tuohon Turku-Pori-Oulu yöpikaan tulee semmoinen muutos, että johonkin kohtaan tulee lakisääteinen 45 minuutin paussi kuuleman mukaan. Eli suomeksi matka-aika päästä päähän hieman pitenee.

Salmelan yövuoro 23.35-03.50 Oulu-Rovaniemi muuttuu 1.6 alkaen Oulu-Haaparanta vuoroksi. Lähtö Oulusta 23.35 ja saapumisaika Haaparantaan suomen aikaa 02.00. Eli Ruotsiin pääsee siis kesäkuun alusta alkaen keskellä yötäkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Salmelan yövuoro 23.35-03.50 Oulu-Rovaniemi muuttuu 1.6 alkaen Oulu-Haaparanta vuoroksi. Lähtö Oulusta 23.35 ja saapumisaika Haaparantaan suomen aikaa 02.00. Eli Ruotsiin pääsee siis kesäkuun alusta alkaen keskellä yötäkin..


Minkäs takia Suomesta Haaparantaan kulkee paljon enemmän vuoroja kuin Haaparannasta Suomen? Tämä ihmellisyys oli Matkahuollon aikatauluissa. Eivätkö ihmiset tule takaisin Ruotsista?

----------


## Miska

> Minkäs takia Suomesta Haaparantaan kulkee paljon enemmän vuoroja kuin Haaparannasta Suomen?


Oliskohan kenties niin, että todellisuudessa osa vuoroista ajaa Haaparannan puolelle vain tarvittaessa?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Oliskohan kenties niin, että todellisuudessa osa vuoroista ajaa Haaparannan puolelle vain tarvittaessa?


No näin minäkin luulen eli Torniosta jatkettaisiin Haaparannalle tyhjänä vain jos sieltä on (melkein) heti määrä aloittaa vuoro Suomeen (Kemiin/Ouluun).  MH:n aikatauluhausta saan käsityksen, että 1.6. Salmela alkaa käyttää Haaparannalla linja-autoasemaa, kun nykyään Torniosta tullessa ajetaan sen vierestä Norra Esplanadenia ja takaisin päin Storgatania.

Ouluun Kemistä ja kauempaa saapuvista Salmelan vuoroista useimmat eivät ota matkustajia kyytiin Iistä eikä sen jälkeen ja vastaavasti Oulusta lähdettäessä jättävät matkustajia kyydistä vasta Iin jälkeen.  Tämä johtunee siitä, että useimpina aikoina V.Alamäki Oy "omistaa oikeuden" kuljettaa matkustajia välillä Ii-Oulu-Ii.  Tästä aiheutuu kuitenkin eräs kummallisuus.  Salmelan ja Alamäen reitit ovat erit.  Alamäen autoista vain Gold Linen kanssa yhteistä Helsinki-Rovaniemi-linjaa ajava menee Linnanmaan kautta.  Salmelan kyydissä voisi matkustaa autoa vaihtamatta Iistä Linnanmaalle (yliopisto, teknologiakylä, kauppakeskus,...), jos Salmela saisi ottaa matkustajia Iistä!  Nyt ei auttane muu kuin nousta Alamäen kyytiin ja mennä siinä vähintäänkin Haukiputaalle, jossa voi joinakin aikoina vaihtaa Koskilinjojen linjaan 22, tai Kelloon/.../Rajakylään ja vaihtaa Koskilinjojen linjaan 24 tai sitten Tuiraan Merikoskenkadulle, jossa on käytettävissä Koskilinjojen koko Keskusta-Linnanmaa-valikoima: linjat 4, 5, 6, 7, 19, 22, 24, joista kertyy parhaimmillaan toista kymmentä vuoroa tunnissa.  Matka Iistä Linnanmaalle Alamäki-Koskilinjat-yhdistelmällä kestää helposti yli kaksi kertaa sen mitä Salmelalla kestäisi, JOS....   Kauan eläköön asiakaslähtöinen joukkoliikennesuunnittelu!

Liikennelupalainsäädäntö on ehkä liikennöitsijän edun mukainen, mutta miten siinä käy matkustajan edun?
 :Mad:

----------


## kemkim

> Liikennelupalainsäädäntö on ehkä liikennöitsijän edun mukainen, mutta miten siinä käy matkustajan edun?


Niinpä. Mukavaahan se on, että saa vuosikymmeniä ajaa samaa turvattua reittiä ilman pelkoa kilpailijoista. Valitettavasti nykyaikaan tuo käytäntö ei sovellu ja matkustajan etua se ei palvele. Linjalupajärjestelmä olisi ok, jos se tarkoittaisi vuorojen tarveharkintaa, jotta ei perusteta samalla hetkellä lähteviä vuoroja vaan laitetaan ne tasavälein, mutta nykyinen liikennöitsijöiden suojeleminen kilpailulta ja parhaan matkustajapalvelun estäminen liikennöitsijän hyväksi on käsittämätöntä. Osansa tälläkin varmasti bussialan alamäkeen, vaikka liikennöitsijät eivät sitä hevillä myönnä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> parhaan matkustajapalvelun estäminen


Useita vuosia sitten kulki Oulu-Kajaani-pikavuoro, joka oli Paltamossa joskus ehkä klo 11 jälkeen ja aikataulun mukaan se ei ottanut Paltamosta matkustajia.  Syynä oli varmaan se, että samoihin aikoihin kulki vakiovuoro Puolanka-Paltamo-Kajaani.  Pikavuoro kuitenkin poikkesi Kontiomäen asemalla, mutta vakio meni suoraan.  Omien havaintojeni mukaan Paltamosta OTETTIIN Kontiomäelle meneviä matkustajia.  Mielestäni sääntöjä pitäisi "soveltaa" vastaavalla tavalla myös välillä Ii-Oulu.

Muutama vuosi sitten havaitsin seuraavaa.  Oulusta lähtee 8.00 pikavuoro Pudasjärven kautta Kuusamoon ja 7.55 Pudasjärven kautta Rovaniemelle (ja edelleen Karasjoelle tai Hettaan), joka ei jätä matkustajia Pudasjärvellä.  Tämän jälkimmäisen kyydissä oli matkustaja, joka kuljettajan kiertäessä rahastamassa sanoo haluavansa Pudasjärvelle.  Kuljettaja siihen, että tuossa toisessa bussissa pääsisi sinne.  Matkustaja kuitenkin arvelee olevansa ennemmin perillä tällä, joka lähtee 5 min aikaisemmin.  Kuljettaja ei halua ruveta riitelemään, vaan perii kyytimaksun.

Jos samoihin aikoihin lähtee useita busseja, niin mielestäni matkustajan pitäisi saada valita, minkä värisessä bussissa haluaa matkustaa. :Smile: 

Jos sääntöjä ja käytäntöjä ei muuteta matkustajien eduksi, niin matkustajien väheneminen jatkuu, kunnes kyydissä on vain ajokortittomia köyhiä eikä heitä ole monta.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos sääntöjä ja käytäntöjä ei muuteta matkustajien eduksi, niin matkustajien väheneminen jatkuu, kunnes kyydissä on vain ajokortittomia köyhiä eikä heitä ole monta.


Tämä on ihan totta. Mitä bussiyhtiöt luulevat saavansa tällä protektionismilla? Kenen etu on se, että bussifirmat tekevät vuosi vuodelta huonompaa tulosta, ajautuvat isojen konsernien jäseniksi ja vuorot vain vähenevät koko ajan? Pian ei ole niillä isoilla konserneilla enää liiketoimintaakaan, jos ei ole matkustajia. En tahdo, että joudutaan siihen tilanteeseen. Lentoliikenteessä on kilpailu toiminut hyvin Suomen sisällä. Hinnat ovat alentuneet ja matkustajamäärät lisääntyneet kilpailuilla reiteillä. Näin epäilemättä voisi käydä myös bussi- ja junapuolella, jos annettaisiin tilaa kekseliäille yrittäjille. Vanhat yrittäjät ovat jumittuneet menneeseen maailmaan, eivätkä osaa olla innovatiivisia ja ajan hengen mukaisia kuten alan ulkopuolelta tulevat yrittäjät.

----------


## jore

> kunnes kyydissä on vain ajokortittomia köyhiä eikä heitä ole monta.


Väärin, kyydissä on nykyisillä hinnoilla rikkaita. Näin opiskelijana bussilla pystyy just ja just matkustamaan, normaalihinnoilla tulis tolla pihalla seisovalla autolla ajaminen yksin yhtä kalliiks ja yksikin kaveri mukaan ja homma on jo huomattavasti halvempaa. Omalla autolla ajaminen antaa lisäksi joustavuutta aikatauluihin.

----------


## kemkim

> Väärin, kyydissä on nykyisillä hinnoilla rikkaita. Näin opiskelijana bussilla pystyy just ja just matkustamaan, normaalihinnoilla tulis tolla pihalla seisovalla autolla ajaminen yksin yhtä kalliiks ja yksikin kaveri mukaan ja homma on jo huomattavasti halvempaa. Omalla autolla ajaminen antaa lisäksi joustavuutta aikatauluihin.


Kaukoliikenteessä usein näin. Sen sijaan paikallisliikenteessä kausiliput ovat edullisia, ei auto pärjää millään niille edullisille hinnoille ja ruuhkien ohi pääsemiselle. Kaukoliikenteen matkoja tehdään kuulemma noin yksi-kaksi kuukaudessa, joten paikallisliikenteen hintataso on paljon olennaisempaa. Tämän takia myös VR:n kaukoliikenteen vihreys ei auta, jos paikallisliikenne on rappiolla. Toisaalta, vaikka kaukoliikenne usein on bensan hintaista tai kalliimpaa, niin ajamisen vaivasta pääsee eroon ja voi rentoutua matkan ajan. Kaikki eivät rakasta ajamista. Matka-ajat julkisilla ovat myös välillä todella kilpailukykyisiä, kuten nopeiden junien ja lentokoneiden tapauksessa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kerrottakoon, että 02.06 alkaen Turku-Oulu yöpikan matka-aika pitenee tunnilla. Uusi lähtöaika Turusta 20.30 ja saapuminen Ouluun 08.05. Samalla lähtöpaikka Satamasta vaihtuu Linja-autoasemaksi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Kerrottakoon, että 02.06 alkaen Turku-Oulu yöpikan matka-aika pitenee tunnilla. Uusi lähtöaika Turusta 20.30 ja saapuminen Ouluun 08.05. Samalla lähtöpaikka Satamasta vaihtuu Linja-autoasemaksi.


MH:n aikatauluhaku kertoo paluusuunnasta, että lähtö Oulusta aikaistuu ja on 2.6. alkaen 20.30 nykyisen 21.45 sijaan.  Saapumisaika Turkuun ei muutu.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Väärin, kyydissä on nykyisillä hinnoilla rikkaita. Näin opiskelijana bussilla pystyy just ja just matkustamaan, normaalihinnoilla tulis tolla pihalla seisovalla autolla ajaminen yksin yhtä kalliiks ja yksikin kaveri mukaan ja homma on jo huomattavasti halvempaa. Omalla autolla ajaminen antaa lisäksi joustavuutta aikatauluihin.



Vielä, kun autoliitto uskalsi antaa auton lasketun käyttöhinnan kilometrille julkisesti, se oli 0,43 senttiä kilometri.
Eli jo 8 kilometrin kohdalla (3,44) linja-auton kertamaksu (3,10) ylittää henkilöauton kulut. 
Puhumattakaan, mitä tuo auton kilometrihinta on nykyisillä polttoaineenkulutuksilla (tuo oli laskettu silloin kun vielä 95 maksoi vain 1,20). Toisaalta autoverotuksen muutos on saattanut tuoda hintaa laskevia vaikutteita, mutta kyllä henkilöauto on aina kallein kulkupeli. Ellet aja varastetulla autolla.

----------


## jore

> Puhumattakaan, mitä tuo auton kilometrihinta on nykyisillä polttoaineenkulutuksilla (tuo oli laskettu silloin kun vielä 95 maksoi vain 1,20). Toisaalta autoverotuksen muutos on saattanut tuoda hintaa laskevia vaikutteita, mutta kyllä henkilöauto on aina kallein kulkupeli. Ellet aja varastetulla autolla.



Veroilla ei oo laskennallista arvoa, jos auton joutuu omistamaan jokatapauksessa, mikä tilanne on monilla ihmisillä. Itsekin kyllä vältän ajamista viimeiseen asti, mutta monesti itse ajamalla säästää niin monta euroa että oma auto vie voiton.




> MH:n aikatauluhaku kertoo paluusuunnasta, että lähtö Oulusta aikaistuu ja on 2.6. alkaen 20.30 nykyisen 21.45 sijaan.  Saapumisaika Turkuun ei muutu.


Harmi, tulee kohtuu usein käytettyä tuota vuoroa, juurikin sen nopeuden takia. Mahtaakohan tulla jotain reittimuutoksia vai mistä toi ajoajan piteneminen johtuu, vuoro on kuitenkin pysynyt tietääkseni hyvin aikataulussa, vaikkakin kuskit tapaavat ajaa vuoroa talla pohjassa lähes kokoajan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Mahtaakohan tulla jotain reittimuutoksia vai mistä toi ajoajan piteneminen johtuu, vuoro on kuitenkin pysynyt tietääkseni hyvin aikataulussa, vaikkakin kuskit tapaavat ajaa vuoroa talla pohjassa lähes kokoajan.


Mielestäni reitti ei näytä pahemmin muuttuvan. Suurimpia eroja taitaa olla se, että nykyisin kun Rantahovissa on nimellinen 5 minuutin pysähdys, niin uudessa aikataulussa tuota pysähdystä on kolme varttia. Uusi pysäkki on myös Kokkolan Abc. Uusi aikataulu tuossa; http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...artureId=63844

----------


## jore

> Mielestäni reitti ei näytä pahemmin muuttuvan. Suurimpia eroja taitaa olla se, että nykyisin kun Rantahovissa on nimellinen 5 minuutin pysähdys, niin uudessa aikataulussa tuota pysähdystä on kolme varttia. Uusi pysäkki on myös Kokkolan Abc. Uusi aikataulu tuossa; http://www.matkahuolto.info/lippu/fi...artureId=63844


35 minuuttia aikasemin näyttäis lähtevän täältä, Raumalla kutakuinkin samaan aikaan.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Väärin, kyydissä on nykyisillä hinnoilla rikkaita.


Ajokortittomat köyhät eivät voi ajaa henkilöautoa, koska heillä ei ole korttia.  Ajokortittomat rikkaat voivat vaikka tilata taksin.

----------


## kemkim

Tällaisia yöbusseja on liikenteessä 2009 keväällä kesäajan tullessa voimaan. Laitan tiedot tähän, jotta myöhemmin voi vertailla, ovatko Matkahuollon yöbussivuorot muuttuneet.




> TurkuOuluTurku
> La 28.3. Turun satamasta klo 20.20 ja Turusta klo 20.30
> Lähtö talviajan mukaan normaaliaikataululla Uuteenkaarlepyyhyn saakka (tulo 3.25 talviaikaa). Uudestakaarlepyystä jatketaan klo 4.25 kesäaikaa kohti Oulua, jonne saavutaan kesäaikaa klo 9.05.
> 
> La 28.3. Oulusta klo 20.30
> Lähtö talviajan mukaan, normaaliaikataululla Närpiö th Rantahoviin saakka, mistä jatketaan klo 5.15 kesäaikaa Turun satamaan, minne saavutaan klo 9.30 kesäaikaa.
> 
> TurkuHelsinki-Vantaan lentoasemaHelsinkiTurku
> Turusta su 29.3. klo 2.00
> ...

----------

